# Getting my weight down and getting healthy to conceive



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi guys.
I was v slim most of my life until a few years ago when I gained over 2 stone almost overnight (long story, sad time, won't go into it).  I was always able to get rid of a few kilos pretty easily until this point.  After this "ballooning" effect, the rules changed and I couldn't seem to shift it.  I was advised by my fertility specialist (and GP, just for my general health) to get the weight down, and am pleased to say that after completely changing my diet for the better, exercising (yoga and running) and cutting out alcohol to just rare occasions, I have lost 4 kilos since January.  
But.
This isn't enough.  I have been advised I need to get a few more kilos off.  I am motivated to do so especially as the idea of putting more weight on with a pregnancy is on my mind and I would really like to get it right down so I have a bit of a margin if you like.  BMI currently 26 so early part of overweight range.
Does anyone have any tips on this with an emphasis on trying to conceive in the next say 6 months or so?  I have hit a wall. 
I currently cook home meals mostly and lots of fruit and veg. Porridge for breakfast, low dairy.  I'm not following a specific diet but I know I am eating good food most of the time and not too many calories.  A couple of times a week I just have vegetables for a meal, often raw.  Struggle with water but most days I do ok since January and like to add lemon.  I make sure I get a good amount of sleep and try to meditate a few times a week to combat stress and cortisol as I KNOW it has makes a difference for me.
I take a good multivitamin when I remember which is probably three times a week.  
Have seen a bit of a difference in my body, but haven't dropped a dress size or anything.  
Any alternative therapies help anyone maybe?  
Ta very much
Px


----------



## Asja (Oct 8, 2013)

Have you tried the South Beach Diet? It was developed by a cardiologist for his patients, and it does work. The first two weeks you cut out all carbohydrates: no bread, no pasta, no rice, no porridge, no biscuits, nothing. There's a list in his book, and he has explanations of why to do this, it cuts out sugar spikes and cravings.  The first couple days were hard, because I love bread and pasta, but you get over it.  I lost 2 kilos in a week.  So I am basically eating lean protein and vegetables. 

One piece of advice I was told (not in that book), is to start my day with 30 grams of protein. I start with a whey protein drink and then I make scrambled eggs. It makes me feel so much better, I am very surprised, but it does. I feel full, and just better. I didn't realize how bloated I felt eating bread all the time.  

I used to think that calories are calories, but I've read a few book on it now, and the source of the calories make a difference. Another good book is "Good Fats, Bad Fats" by Gary Taubes.  

Good luck.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

With a bmi of 26 I think you are fine and should also remember that being underweight also has an impact on fertility. Mine was much higher than that and I have manged to get it down to around 30. 

I have had my treatment agreed as my clinic has a bmi cut off of 35 and my consultant is happy with the amount of committment I am showing to losing weight.

Just continue to eat healthily and acknowledge that everything is ok in moderation.

Good luck


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Will check out south beach thanks!!  Sounds like atkins, but maybe you are allowed some veg etc


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Pattycake ... Well done on losing weight so far; i'm not sure if you're still dieting, but i just recently found the 'fertility diet' book.  It's not targeted at losing weight, but I would bet that 90% of people would do so if they switched to that diet .... I'm also trying to lose some of the fat since ballooning with a m/c and failed ivf, before my next cycle...


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Not sure if you're aware of the My fitness Pal app but I have been using it and lost 10lb in five weeks, am only 5lb away from my pre pregnancy upper weight limit now and feeling great!
It's basically just calorie counting but that suited me as didn't want to radically change my diet just cut back to get the weight off. I was also BMI 26/27 ish and am now 24 I think.


----------



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Slimming world worked for me. I'm not generally the sort of person who would enjoy this kind of club thing, I don't suppose enjoy is the right word,but I can't deny it worked for me- the discipline of being weighed weekly, and getting peer mentoring from others in the same boat does seem to be a successful approach to losing weight. The longer term challenge is to keep it off, and I read the secret to that is regularly weighting yourself and at least an hours exercise a day.


----------

